# Fruit Press



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a 1 gal. castiron fruitpress purchased from eBay. Would it be safe to use it to press pulp from seamed Muscadines, or would it impart a metalic taste to the juice? The pulp will not be in contact with the metal for very long. Dont be cheap and go stainless? Any thoughts? If not a good idea,I have a press for sale.


Cajun


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2011)

It probably would be a good idea to paint the metal IMO. A good coat of paint and all would be good.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with wade


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I used my press. The steamed juice was normal color. After pressing the skins, and adding that juice it made a dark color change. Is that normal? This morning it is fermenting away, tasted good before adding yeast.Will see.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2011)

Not so sure it should have changed color like that. Sounds like a reaction to the bare metal!


----------



## Bert (Feb 5, 2011)

The juice maybe watered down a bit from the juicer, making the juice a bit lighter in color......Did you taste it??? Any difference in the two???


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2011)

Bert, i think it got darker from contact with the metal from the old bare metal press.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 5, 2011)

Wade..I think you may be right. I still have 6 gal bags of Musc. grapes in the freezer. I will try pressing them with a stainless press to see if there is a difference. Hope I didn't waste 5 gals of wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2011)

Try taking a sip and see if it just changed the color or that and taste. If just color Im not positive its no good, we used to cook all the time in cast iron.


----------



## Bert (Feb 6, 2011)

I would think by pressing you would get more solids in your juice, giving you a darker color, but it maybe from the metal...hope not..


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2011)

You have a point there Bert!


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 7, 2011)

Well the wine is fermenting away. It has the most beautiful red color one would ever want. It did give me a scare. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2011)

Hope all is good!


----------

